# Florida Haunters Make and Take - July 26



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

The next Florida Haunters Make and Take is finally official! 

Date: July 26
Time: 11 am - til y'all decide to leave
Place: 1600 Chain Fern Way, Orange Park 32003 (Ghostess' Dead End, just south of Jax)
Prop: Leering Prop

This is a little more special of a M&T this time as we are celebrating our one year anniversary for the official Florida Haunters website and club! There will be door prizes and goodies for everyone attending, plus a few drawings for prop making supplies and a special surprise drawing to be announced later (when I actually have the stuff in hand!) A little celebration buffet will be set up inside as well for lunch.

I encourage you to bring props for show and tell, as we always love to see in person the cool props everyone makes. Kids are welcome - we have a large back yard, pool, and stuff for them to do. 

More detailed info as I compile it can be found here:
FloridaHauntersMakeandTake

Come celebrate with us - and make a cool new prop!

Deanna AKA Ghostess


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Can bring my speedo?


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Absolutely!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

*UPDATED!

Call me crazy, but I'm happy to report that I will be giving away a Bucky, yes a BUCKY, in the grand prize drawing! (You must be present to be in the drawing.)*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I can't wait!

And a Bucky! Girl, you'll never be able to outdo this one! Yipes! What'll we do next year?


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

OMG.. I have so much to do still! This rain we've had from that stupid TD out there has really limited my work lately. I can't get everything down from the attic with it raining, because I need to move everything that's in the garage into the driveway and I can do that because most of that stuff can't get wet! Today's looking promising though, and I think I might be able to even get the dining room decorated for next weekend! Woohoo!!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Totally unfair, as I won't be in Florida 'til January.

Any chance you can delay until then


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL Maybe we can schedule something for when you ARE in FL!


----------

